

Need a name for your startup? I wrote a domain name generator in Node.JS - chaosmachine
http://impossibility.org/

======
chaosmachine
This is my first project written in Node.JS. Really cool platform. I'd be
happy to answer any questions about the implementation.

~~~
thomasswift
Where are you hosting this and what type of memory usage are you getting?
Thanks, neat site!

~~~
chaosmachine
Node is currently using 32MB, server load is at 0.09, on a Linode 512.

Searches served since posting here 5 hours ago: 21,000 :)

------
tworats
I've tried quite a few of these, yours is nicely done. I was surprised at some
of the beautiful domain names it generated. Now I just have to control my urge
to register even more domain names I'll never actually complete the project
for...

------
grantbachman
Thanks, just registered LazySchedule.com for a new service I'm providing for
my fellow classmates at PSU.

------
danielnicollet
This IS nice. I tried it and does come up with good suggestions. A tool which
think does a little better on the semantics side is <http://nameboy.com>.
Their problem is that names proposed are often not available (despite) their
status at nameboy.com. Your tool seems to avoid that problem somehow. The way
you figured out to get your availability info in parallel and with DNS checks
first seems very elegant.

I know this market well. if you want more ideas and suggestions for better
name generation logic and dictionaries, give me a shout (rastaquere AATT gmail
DOTT com). maybe we can work on something together.

------
onewland
I see one obvious potential for improvement. My word was 'treatise' and I
asked for prefixes, and I got things like:

hurttreatise.com

but that's not a very good domain name because it's ambiguous when spoken
whether both words are fully spelled. I think you should be avoiding duplicate
letters at word boundaries.

~~~
mortenjorck
This is already off to a great start, but amassing pieces of simple logic like
this will make it unstoppable.

------
AlexC04
I totally love this! I had a lot of fun finding domain names. I'm surprised at
how good the names are :)

------
torme
I like this a lot. For my current needs, I think this gives the best results
of all the tools out there I've tried. I do occasionally get duplicates in the
same set of results, but other than that this rocks!

------
mike-cardwell
I'm impressed by the quality of the results.

I don't know why you've made it rely on javascript though. It would have been
so easy to make it degrade gracefully... Surely no more than half an hours
work?

~~~
jmulho
I see this complaint a lot, and agree it is not hard to provide basic
functionality without JavaScript. However, I'd be interested to know where in
life the JavaScript is lacking. The only place I have ever encountered a lack
of JavaScript was the browser on the Nintendo Wii (I was shocked and amazed).

~~~
mike-cardwell
I've personally been hit by XSS on Twitter. Millions of other people have been
hit by XSS flaws too. The Internet's mostly composed of poorly written
websites lacking basic security, so I'm no longer comfortable having JS turned
on globally. I disable it and enable it temporarily on a per website basis.
Fortunately, the vast majority of websites don't need it to be enabled for
them to work. It's just a bit annoying when you come across a website that has
no real requirement for JS but wont work without it, so you have to enable it.

~~~
chrisbroadfoot
XSS is a non issue here. There is no user data on this website.

~~~
mike-cardwell
That's not really an argument against my policy of globally disabling JS
though is it. I have enabled it for this website, but it shouldn't have been
necessary.

Besides, who knows what might happen to the website in future? He might add
some premium services and require a login?

The important question is this though, how well does this website work with
screen readers? I'm guessing blind people are out of look here, but I know
there are a few blind people who hang around here so I'm hoping one of them
gives it a try and reports back.

------
adamdecaf
I know that I'm in the minority, but I hoped that your site worked with
scripting turned off.

> This is one of those crazy web2.0 things, so you'll need to enable
> javascript. Sorry

~~~
Charuru
Why? How would that even work?

~~~
mike-cardwell
I find this a very strange question. It would work the same way most other
websites work...

You'd enter a domain into a form, hit the submit button, a new page would load
with the results.

It would look slightly less fancy because all the results would return at once
and there would be no animation.

However, you'd then add some javascript to the page to overload the submit
button and make it use js to retrieve the results to get the current effect.
So most users would have the fancy bits instead.

~~~
Charuru
But then the page would load slowly... and be dependent on the performance of
the remote server.

Let's say if he decides to query a bunch of servers to check out uncommon
tlds, then his site would have to wait for the slowest link.

~~~
mike-cardwell
Hence why this would be a graceful degradation and not the primary interface.
You could then change the warning text from:

"This is one of those crazy web2.0 things, so you'll need to enable
javascript. Sorry."

To:

"We cater for non JavaScript users, but results will be returned much more
quickly if you enable JavaScript"

A much more friendly message.

------
alexyim
Can you create a secret option to list all available domains at once?

------
puredemo
meowsex.com is available!

On a more serious note, I just registered trynode.com. Great app.

------
rileywatkins
Was I the only one who seriously expected a generator that appended "-ify" to
the end of the word?

I do like this, though. I'll be using it in the future. Good job.

------
hajrice
First of all, fantastic job. Really love how fast this is.

As a user, I think "Don't like any of these? Search again, you'll get
something different!" could be replaced with a great button: "Show More" or
"Show Next Cycle" or something like that. It'd be much easier to find instead
of looking for that text link at the bottom.

------
orlandu63
You forgot to set a Content-Type header.

------
kjr
Very cool, good brainstorming tool.

------
davidjairala
Great tool, have been using it extensively today. Thank you for sharing!

------
graupel
Fantastic - I actually just found a name for a project using it!

------
aguynamedben
This one is awesome, I just used it to buy a domain! Good job!

------
ayu
This is pretty nice, thank you. Could you share how you look up the domains?
Usually I just go to a registrar and type stuff in.

~~~
jorgem
One easy way: On a Linux box you can type:

whois domainIAmInterestedIn.com

------
oozcitak
Great work, thank you. Can you list the availability of the original domain
(example.com) as well?

------
jorgem
Interesting, but tons of competition in this space... Google "domain name
generators"

------
markkat
Ha! I don't want it, but techimps.com is hilarious. Oh geez, textmama.com.

------
puredemo
Very impressed the the quality of the results. Excellent work.

------
Kilimanjaro
Nice!

But since good .coms are taken, allow me to choose the tld like .me .ly .at
.co for better results

I bet the same search for .me domains would give even four or five letter
domains available.

------
listic
Can you please support other TLD's than .com?

------
ohashi
Is the name generation simply list based?

~~~
chaosmachine
Essentially. I went through a dictionary dump of every word with 4 letters or
less, got rid of the crappy/obscure words, and then split them up into lists
of nouns, verbs, and adjectives.

My goal was to automate my own technique for finding good domains: Pick a
keyword, and try to come up with a short modifier that isn't taken yet.

~~~
msbarnett
You might consider filtering out a few of the more sexual nouns.

I'm not saying frogorgy.com wouldn't be a big hit, but it's a bit niche.

~~~
mike-cardwell
Please don't censor needlessly.

~~~
AlexC04
yeah.... the second and third thing I searched for were sex and porn :)

------
jeromec
Awesome! Can you please add other TLD's?

------
mitrick2
great tool - but it seems to be returning your raw source code right now vs.
delivering the index

------
slouch
it took me a few minutes to realize i can get different results each time i
click the button.

------
krainboltgreene
RubyHulk.com is available! :O

------
DotSauce
Where are the results? Please post successful name finds if there are any. I'm
calling foul. I've written a few months ago that domain name generators are
dead.

[http://www.dotsauce.com/2010/09/07/domain-finder-tools-do-
no...](http://www.dotsauce.com/2010/09/07/domain-finder-tools-do-not-work/)

I will admit your app functions well and has good intentions. But, the vast
majority of good word combinations have been claimed already.

